# removing the glue



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

hi

i recently got a puppy from a breeder about a week ago. the breeder had put glue on her ears to help them stand. its been about a week now. and it looks like her ears are trying to stand up but because they are glued together and to the top of her head its holding them down.

while shes sleeping ive tried playing around with it to see if i can get the glue to come loose but it looks like i would have to pry pretty hard and i dont want to hurt her.

in your guys experience should i just leave them be till the glue wears itself off eventually. (looks and feels like it could take a while) or should i find a way to get it off sooner. and if so whats the best way.

i do want to do what i can to help her ears stand up, but i also dont want them to develope oddly if the are trying to stand now, but cant cuz of the glue.

oh! i shoudl also mention she is about 8 weeks old now.

thx!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

breeder glued at 7-8 wks?? That was way too soon. There are glue removers, but it's normally just easier to wait for it to wear off. Should only take a couple weeks


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would call the breeder - they should be there to help you.

It will depend on what type of glue they used. I use Skin Bond glue and Unisolve remover wipes.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Depending on the type of glue, let the glue just come undone itself. Im sure you're eager to see if theyre standing, but let the glue come off naturally. If you try pulling it off yourself, youre going to rip the hair and cause irritation to the skin... trust me i know from personal experience.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

well i did some research online and read that baby oil can sometimes soften up glue. so i tried that and it worked a little bit, but for what its worth... its not.

i just work at it sometimes while she sleeps and its sorta working but slow.

i mostly feel sorry for her cuz you can see shes trying to turn her ears sometimes to hear something and she cant because its attached to the other one.

the only other thing i read that could maybe work is nail polish with acetone, but im not confortable getting that stuff on her skin. so i guess all i can do is wait for it to wear off.

thx for the replies!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

whats the rush to get the glue off? Is your pup acting like the glue hurts? Is there skin irritation?


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

theres no rush really. its like i said before. i can see her trying to turn her ears to hear things, and she cant. so id like to try and help her out. also she does scratch at them quite a bit.

but ive pretty much given up now. it will probably take a a couple of weeks from the look and feel of it.


----------

